# Get cheap(ish) home and kitchen stuff thanks to trash economy



## Poppinfresh (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure how many of you are aware of this, but Linens & Things is closing its doors since nobody would buy them to protect them from bankruptcy liquidation.

The best part though?  You can do the going out of business shopping online .  The % off isn't as high as going into the actual stores, but for people like me who have to drive 50 miles to find one of these things...not shabby.

Linens 'n Things


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2008)

I was at a store over the weekend.  Their discount % for kitchen stuff is 10% and they no longer accept the 20% off coupons you used to get in the mail.  So their bankrupcy prices are higher than what they used to be.  Bed Bath and Beyond's prices, with the 20% off coupons are lower!

When they bankrupcy sale accelerates, the perentages will get better and the selection will get worse.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Nov 3, 2008)

I was in Portland a couple weeks ago and they had a L&T at Jantzen Beach that was closing.  They were at the 45%-75% off stage (kitchen stuff 45%).  There was still a pretty good selection of stuff there, though obviously some of the more popular items were gone.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 3, 2008)

Got a good deal on some silverware there a few weeks ago..needed some for the condo so it all worked out well for me.


----------



## dave the baker (Nov 3, 2008)

People lined up outside the door before opening - think I'll wait till later cuz I really don't need anything.  Never know what you'll find you just can't live without, tho.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 3, 2008)

Go to the online store... no lines to stand in


----------

